# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Robotbenchmark, program simulated robots online

## Airicist

Contributors:

Cyberbotics Ltd.

Human Brain Project

Website - robotbenchmark.net

----------


## Airicist

Introducing robotbenchmark

Published on Aug 18, 2017




> Cyberbotics Ltd. is launching Robotbenchmark to allow everyone to program simulated robots online.
> 
> Robotbenchmark offers a series of robot programming challenges that address various topics across a wide range of difficulty levels, from middle school to PhD. Users don't need to install any software on their computer, cloud-based 3D robotics simulations run on a web page. They can learn programming by writing Python code to control robot behavior. The performance achieved by users is recorded and displayed online, so that they can challenge their friends and show off their skills at robot programming on social networks. Everything is designed to be extremely easy-to-use, runs on any computer, any web browser, and is totally free of charge.
> 
> This project is funded by Cyberbotics Ltd. and the Human Brain Project.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotbenchmark lets you program simulated robots from your browser"

by Olivier Michel
August 22, 2017

----------

